# Jay Peak 04/19



## MadMadWorld (Apr 16, 2014)

Will be heading up for the day. Anyone planning on going? Mishka and I will be carpooling if anyone else is interested in ridesharing let me know.


----------



## dlague (Apr 16, 2014)

We have plans to be at Cannon that day and then heading to Jay Peak overnight and skiing there Sunday.  However, we are keeping an eye on Saturdays weather and may consider it a Jay Peak 2 dayer!


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 16, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Will be heading up for the day. Anyone planning on going? Mishka and I will be carpooling if anyone else is interested in ridesharing let me know.



Excellent.  Mishka is a great guy who I'm sure will have lots of ski making info for u up on the way to Jay.   Have fun guys


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 16, 2014)

dlague said:


> We have plans to be at Cannon that day and then heading to Jay Peak overnight and skiing there Sunday.  However, we are keeping an eye on Saturdays weather and may consider it a Jay Peak 2 dayer!



Let me know!


----------



## mishka (Apr 17, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Excellent.  Mishka is a great guy who I'm sure will have lots of ski making info for u up on the way to Jay.   Have fun guys



no way have to keep my  secrets lol

what's a ticket price at Jay? are they charging full price?


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 17, 2014)

mishka said:


> no way have to keep my  secrets lol
> 
> what's a ticket price at Jay? are they charging full price?



Mishka, do you have a season pass elsewhere?  I believe Jay will give you a 50% discount if you present a season pass from another mountain (although you could confirm this with the mountain).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Apr 17, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Mishka, do you have a season pass elsewhere?  I believe Jay will give you a 50% discount if you present a season pass from another mountain (although you could confirm this with the mountain).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Jay Peak partnered with some mountains for a 50% off deal while the standard discount is $13 off if  you show a valid season pass from non partnered mountain so $56 instead of $69

for example - Pats Peaks season pass holders get 50% off


----------



## mishka (Apr 17, 2014)

with wawa season pass looks like Killington the best deal.... 50% off. Jay not so much their standard discount to other mountain pass holders


----------



## dmw (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm pretty sure Jay gives Wachusett pass holders 50% off. I've done it weekdays and a Saturday last year.


----------



## dlague (Apr 17, 2014)

dmw said:


> I'm pretty sure Jay gives Wachusett pass holders 50% off. I've done it weekdays and a Saturday last year.



Here is the list of reciprocal mountains!  I would call ahead to get the details.

RECIPROCAL POLICIES
All passes get you discounted lift tickets at these Mountains of Distinction:
Okemo, Vermont
Mount Sunaee, New Hampshire
Mt. Bristol, Ski Windham, Holiday Valley, New York
Jiminy Peak, Wachusett Mountain, Massachusetts
Shawnee Peak, Maine
Ski Roundtop, Ski Liberty, Seven Springs, Whitetail, Pennsylvania
Wintergreen Resort, Virginia
Crystal Mountain, Michigan


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## mishka (Apr 17, 2014)

I'll call them tomorrow. According to wawa website only $10


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 18, 2014)

Looks like a small snow shower tonight for Jay. Praying to Ullr tonight in hopes of a couple of inches. You never know!


----------

